# Anatara resorts



## Sandy VDH (Dec 6, 2021)

They used to be affiliated with HGVC but are no longer.  

How are they affiliated with now?  Anyone know.

Looking for some options for a Maldives trip.  I have HH points but am considering other options.


----------



## HenryT (Dec 7, 2021)

Anantara resorts are affiliated with Diamond Resorts.


----------



## dayooper (Dec 7, 2021)

Sandy VDH said:


> They used to be affiliated with HGVC but are no longer.
> 
> How are they affiliated with now?  Anyone know.
> 
> Looking for some options for a Maldives trip.  I have HH points but am considering other options.



From Anantara's website, it looks like they have an affiliate relationship with Embarc (and Diamond). Hopefully that will continue as Embarc transitions to HGVC. They also trade in RCI.

*Club Affiliated Resorts*
_Anantara Vacation Club’s relationship with Embarc, and Diamond Resorts provide Club Points Owners with access to a variety of premier resort destinations in North America, Europe and Asia. _

Link


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 7, 2021)

Thanks thats it.  

Trying to decide between hotel or Anantara, but they are a lot of AI fees. which may not work out for me.


----------



## chemteach (Dec 7, 2021)

Sandy VDH said:


> Thanks thats it.
> 
> Trying to decide between hotel or Anantara, but they are a lot of AI fees. which may not work out for me.


Anantara has AI fees?  I didn't notice that in the available units at Diamond Resorts.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 7, 2021)

chemteach said:


> Anantara has AI fees?  I didn't notice that in the available units at Diamond Resorts.



Maybe there are not Anantara, but I thought they were.  Looking at them via RCI.


----------



## marmite (Dec 8, 2021)

Anantara also shows up in Interval, but I haven't come across anything listed for the Maldives. If you're trying to stay at Anantara Dighu and can do that with your ownership, I would definitely want to do that. 

I have looked into a trip there and would likely book a resort with a good cancellation policy, and leave by timeshares for a different destination (unless you know you can reuse your week or points without a problem).  If anything goes sideways with Covid policies, some of these remote places get hit hard by flight cancellations.

Pre-Covid I was trying to arrange a Maldives/Seychelles/Mauritius trip, but all that is on hold until I feel more confident about travel in general. Until then, the Hawaiian islands will have to do!


----------

